# Sticky  Free Dog Services advertising on PetsLocally



## petforum

Hi All,

Just to let you know if you run a dog services company, for example, dog walkers, groomers or anything dog related you can advertise your business for free at petslocally :

www.petslocally.co.uk


----------



## DogWalkerABC

Thank you for that tidbit, will now go and post our info for

www.DogWalkerABC.co.uk

which provdes Dog Walking / Sitting services for the Ascot, Bracknell and Crowthorne area.

We will visit this site regularly and will certainly include a link on our contact page back to this forum.

Hello to all members out there - we will see you on the lead


----------



## PennyH

Have only just seen this so have added our dog training club, located in Chatham, Kent.
Thank you. xxx:smile5:


----------



## Nick at HALO DOGS

Halo Dogs - Premier Dog Training, Doggy Day Care and Dog Sitting Service Provider in London

if your in need call us londons most popular dog day care with lots of other services we offer.

use NICK as a ref if calling up to use us!!!!


----------



## OurDogWalkers

Have also just added details of Our Dog Walkers. Many thanks for the free advertising


----------



## waller540

Thanks - very helpful! We've just added our service to Pets Locally.


----------



## PetCareForLess

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know if you run a dog services company, for example, dog walkers, groomers or anything dog related you can advertise your business for free at petslocally :
> 
> www.petslocally.co.uk


Thank you for that I'll look into it - We have just set up a business dog walking and pet sitting so that will come in useful. Thanks a lot


----------



## rawpets

just added my pet photography business too! thanks


----------



## The House Sitting Couple

Thanks for that - that's brilliant!


----------



## Westlondondogs

Thank's just posted our West London dog walking Biz on Petslocally


----------



## margarethayes

Thank you very much. I have just passed through your site.


----------



## holidays4dogsmo1

Thank you so much for the info will now include HOLIDAYS4DOGS who offer home boarding


----------



## fogy

I own a pet bakery, making homemade wholesome treats for dogs.
Check out Pet Bakery, Dog Treats, Grooming, Pet Holidays | Bertz.co.uk


----------



## EssexWags

You will find Essex-Wags Pet Care Services on Pets Locally great place to advertise

Essex Wags Dog Walking - Home


----------



## LoveHound

Hello,

We have also added our business to it, however there are plenty of other free advertising sites that you can use such as FreeIndex.


----------



## zingy

Thanks for this. Just added my business


----------



## dogwalkerlancashire

Thank you for that.


----------



## cs42khan

Thanks for sharing the link with us, to know more about dogs, breeding, articles related to Dogs here is online resource (A Magazine) that can be a useful resource for dog owners. http://www.laralist.org/dog-magazines-free/


----------



## God dog

i have a dog


----------



## Alesya Trainer

Thank you for sharing this website, I could add there my dog training service too.


----------



## madaboutgreys

Just added madaboutgreys PHOTOGRAPHY which covers London Surrey and the South East. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## autoglass020

Who would use or does use a professional dog walking service?


----------



## Doggy Chums

Home - Doggy Chums

Will add our dog boarding, dog walking and dog day care services to the website!


----------



## cendy

Hi! i'm currently looking for a dog groomer,and I'm not sure what specialist to choose. I've read a lot of reviews (Animal Services Reviews @ Pissed Consumer), and to tell the truth I'm a bit scared to give my dog into the hands of a stranger. What are your recommendations? What are the signs of a good groomer?


----------



## Pawprintsgroomingspa

Paw prints grooming spa's online store

Just a friendly hello from us all here at pawprintsgroomingspa a friendly reliable and professional dog grooming shop in Worksop , Nottinghamshire


----------



## Pawprintsgroomingspa

Hi we are based in Worksop , notts 
Reputation and word of mouth is the best form 
Good luck and by the way you are quite welcome to call us here at pawprints 
Cheers Lisa


----------



## HeathersPetcare

Great Stuff, I am going to use this site!


----------



## Dogs and Walks

Thanks for the info! 

Dogs and Walks - Pet Sitters in West Yorkshire


----------



## gordeeto

Thanks for the advice. I have just registered my recently launched business on the site. Fingers crossed I get some responses.

If you are interested, I am based in Hackney, east London, and happy to walk dogs/visit pets in most of east and north London, and I love walking in Epping Forest so happy to head out to that part of Essex.

If you want more information, please go to FOuR PAWS PET SERVICES in London, London - PetsLocally UK. I am also listed on care.com.

:001_smile:


----------



## barna

any more ideas where I can advertise my dog walking service?:smile5:
I am Barks in Parks based in Stanmore Middlesex and offer dog walking and pet sitting
www.barksinparks.net


----------



## Nina

We are constantly adding new areas. Our latest being

http://hampshire.ninasnanniesforpets.co.uk/

http://http://surrey.ninasnanniesforpets.co.uk/
http://http://westsussex.ninasnanniesforpets.co.uk/


----------



## dogsdating

O wow .. that's such a significant information... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wagginandwalkin

Wow! Thanks for the great tip, it costs so much too advertise so this will be brilliant.


----------



## Petographer2015

Just posted my mobile studio dog photography business Petographer


----------



## Terence Fisher

thx just made my pet sitting and dog walking business on petslocally. very useful !!!


----------



## Clive Hawes

Profound Image Photography provides an enjoyable photo experience capturing your dog in a natural environment. This may be running, jumping, sitting, laying or whatever makes the dog happy. Studio shoots are also possible.





  








DSC_1004




__
Clive Hawes


__
Oct 13, 2016











  








Dog Photography Service




__
Clive Hawes


__
Oct 13, 2016











  








on the run




__
Clive Hawes


__
Oct 13, 2016


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport

http://raw4dogs.care2pets.co.uk/


----------



## Northampton Dog Walker

Thanks. Seems most of the local dog walking businesses know about this and have added their sites. I've added mine, https://www.northamptondogwalker.co.uk but in truth I'm not convinced many of these directories actually get you any business but i still use them for the backlink to my website.

It's still early days for me but I've found Gumtree the best at getting business but that's because their results do well in Google organic search, many of these directories do less well. Eventually I expect my own website to get me the most business but i think it will take me another month to get to page one.


----------



## reecesanford

tried signing up but i never receive an email confirmation


----------



## Pet Holidays Spain

*Thanks for that!
Just advertised our pet friendly package holiday company petholidaysspain.co.uk*


----------



## oliver scott

Just put my new Dog Walking and Puppy Visit Service on there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Parkside Pet Services

Done. Thank you.



petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know if you run a dog services company, for example, dog walkers, groomers or anything dog related you can advertise your business for free at petslocally :
> 
> www.petslocally.co.uk


----------



## Anatomija




----------

